# Dashcam Buying Assistance



## Desert Driver

Here's a great site for learning about dashcams.

http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/

If you're doing ANY livery driving, you really need to have a dual channel dashcam. They're not expensive, they're easy to install, and you don't need to be a rocket scientist to operate it. And when the day comes that something ugly happens (and it will) you'll be darn glad you dropped a couple bucks on a dashcam.

You're most sincerely welcome!


----------



## jason_womack

Desert Driver said:


> Here's a great site for learning about dashcams.
> 
> http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/
> 
> If you're doing ANY livery driving, you really need to have a dual channel dashcam. They're not expensive, they're easy to install, and you don't need to be a rocket scientist to operate it. And when the day comes that something ugly happens (and it will) you'll be darn glad you dropped a couple bucks on a dashcam.
> 
> You're most sincerely welcome!


Any idea on what states have strict eavesdropping laws?

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...avesdropping-law-met-1231-20141230-story.html

To me if you don't ask for someone's permission to record their conversation you could run into some trouble.

Before this law was passed, there was a case where a guy was looking at 15 years in jail for recording what a cop was telling him after being pulled over without asking permission.


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> And when the day comes that something ugly happens (and it will) you'll be darn glad you dropped a couple bucks on a dashcam.


Would you mind defining ugly. I understand concern, but it would have to be pretty damn ugly to warrant video taping someone (just in case something might happen or simply because you feel like it.)

Please read post #2.

Personally, I wouldn't even get in your car knowing that was going on. Who knows where the tapes may show up. UTube?

I don't think that you would want to be video taped for no defined reason - either in a car, walking down the street, or in your own back yard.

Even the cops have to demonstrate probable cause in order to invade your privacy.

Read post#2. You are playing with fire. Even if legal, the whole taping concept smacks of a paparazzi mentality.


----------



## UBERxGc

I have a dashcam the records the road in front of me. I do not think a cam recording the inside is necessary if you drive in a generally safe neighbourhoods.
If you have a cam that records your passengers, i think a little disclaimer would be a good idea. But then most passengers will not be very comfortable with that.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> Would you mind defining ugly. I understand concern, but it would have to be pretty damn ugly to warrant video taping someone (just in case something might happen or simply because you feel like it.)
> 
> Please read post #2.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't even get in your car knowing that was going on. Who knows where the tapes may show up. UTube?
> 
> I don't think that you would want to be video taped for no defined reason - either in a car, walking down the street, or in your own back yard.
> 
> Even the cops have to demonstrate probable cause in order to invade your privacy.
> 
> Read post#2. You are playing with fire. Even if legal, the whole taping concept smacks of a paparazzi mentality.


Nope. Just safety for driver and paxs. Nothing else.


----------



## Desert Driver

jason_womack said:


> Any idea on what states have strict eavesdropping laws?
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...avesdropping-law-met-1231-20141230-story.html
> 
> To me if you don't ask for someone's permission to record their conversation you could run into some trouble.
> 
> Before this law was passed, there was a case where a guy was looking at 15 years in jail for recording what a cop was telling him after being pulled over without asking permission.


You're confusing recording audio and recording video. Laws are stricter for recording audio, of course. Furthermore, there is no expectation of privacy in a publicly available cab. So, it's all good. We're just talking about safety here, that's all.

Anything else I can clear up for you?


----------



## Desert Driver

UBERxGc said:


> I have a dashcam the records the road in front of me. I do not think a cam recording the inside is necessary if you drive in a generally safe neighbourhoods.
> If you have a cam that records your passengers, i think a little disclaimer would be a good idea. But then most passengers will not be very comfortable with that.


Depending on the state, you may need a disclaimer if you're also recording audio. I don't want the headaches and liability that come with recording audio. Ergo, I record only video. It's perfectly safe and legal. All we're talking about here is safety for driver and paxs alike. Nothing prurient going on here.

Oddly, I am in my tenth week of receiving only five star ratings. And I installed the security system 12 weeks ago. Judging by the numbers, my paxs like the extra safety and security, too.


----------



## [email protected]

omg! i just posted this question, sort of. -- i thought a podcast or YouTube show would be awesome for sidecar. I'm developing a list of questions/subjects that'll improve everyone's experience. I'm quite the  and love entertaining people. "yep. sounds pretty good in my head right now." -- "Yes. I'll take two please. Actually. Make it three camera's. - Woot! Who wants to have some fun!


----------



## OCBob

mike888 said:


> Would you mind defining ugly. I understand concern, but it would have to be pretty damn ugly to warrant video taping someone (just in case something might happen or simply because you feel like it.)
> 
> Please read post #2.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't even get in your car knowing that was going on. Who knows where the tapes may show up. UTube?
> 
> I don't think that you would want to be video taped for no defined reason - either in a car, walking down the street, or in your own back yard.
> 
> Even the cops have to demonstrate probable cause in order to invade your privacy.
> 
> Read post#2. You are playing with fire. Even if legal, the whole taping concept smacks of a paparazzi mentality.


You are sooooo wrong. It is customary for a taxi to have a dashcam and no reason we cannot either. You are coming into MY CAR and I would put a note stating I have a dash cam for my and their protection. You don't like it? Cancel so I can collect my $5.


----------



## grams777

It's been almost nine months with mine. I think it's playing with fire not to have one. Put up whatever disclaimers you need for your state. Tuck it and the wires up as high as possible so as not to attract undue attention to it. It's been months since any passenger mentioned it. Maybe only 3-4 have ever talked about it. This job is nowhere near worth the risk of unwarranted accident or behavior accusations.

I do recommend audio recording but have the cameras facing out. The audio catches some things like impacts and horns. It may also help on someone making a false accusation about your behavior. In mine the cameras can swivel in if needed, but would save doing that for something seriously going wrong inside.

Have multiple memory cards and rotate them so you have about a week of history to go back to.

See previous thread, and my replies, below:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-caught-an-accident-on-dashcam.1411/


----------



## Desert Driver

grams777 said:


> It's been almost nine months with mine. I think it's playing with fire not to have one. Put up whatever disclaimers you need for your state. Tuck it and the wires up as high as possible so as not to attract undue attention to it. It's been months since any passenger mentioned it. Maybe only 3-4 have ever talked about it. This job is nowhere near worth the risk of unwarranted accident or behavior accusations.
> 
> See previous thread below:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-caught-an-accident-on-dashcam.1411/


Ya know, as inexpensive as dashcams are and as easy as they are to install, only a fool would drive without one anymore.


----------



## OCBob

I am getting mine next month. So many bills to pay and this weekend better be surging for Uber.


----------



## Desert Driver

OCBob said:


> I am getting mine next month. So many bills to pay and this weekend better be surging for Uber.


I've always found you to be a wise man, OCB. Good decision.


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver

Desert Driver said:


> Here's a great site for learning about dashcams.
> 
> If you're doing ANY livery driving, you really need to have a dual channel dashcam. They're not expensive, they're easy to install, and you don't need to be a rocket scientist to operate it. And when the day comes that something ugly happens (and it will) you'll be darn glad you dropped a couple bucks on a dashcam.
> 
> You're most sincerely welcome!


Which camera do you use?


----------



## LB305

Being a female driver who works mostly nights Ive been looking into one but can't make a decision especially with money being tight right now. Any recommendations?


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> Being a female driver who works mostly nights Ive been looking into one but can't make a decision especially with money being tight right now. Any recommendations?


Dual channel, for sure. That'll keep the creeps at bay.


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> Dual channel, for sure. That'll keep the creeps at bay.


yes my preference has been one with 2 different camera angles. So i can record the road in case of an accident and one for inside in case the drunks decide to get fresh with me. Just so much money everywhere I look. $100 up


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> yes my preference has been one with 2 different camera angles. So i can record the road in case of an accident and one for inside in case the drunks decide to get fresh with me. Just so much money everywhere I look. $100 up


Yeah. $125 to $175. But you have to be safe.


----------



## LB305

As a single mom thats a lot for me right now


----------



## MikeB

This is just in. Another case in support of a dash-cam. Too bad the guy didn't have it:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/t-boned-by-another-uber-driver.16596/


----------



## LB305

MikeB said:


> This is just in. Another case in support of a dash-cam. Too bad the guy didn't have it:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/t-boned-by-another-uber-driver.16596/


LOL good timing I just finished reading that thread and thought the same thing


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> Being a female driver who works mostly nights Ive been looking into one but can't make a decision especially with money being tight right now. Any recommendations?


This may very well do the trick for you...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7500&cm_re=dashcam-_-9SIA0U009M7500-_-Product

This one, too...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8156&cm_re=dashcam-_-0M6-004W-00012-_-Product

Both come in under $100 and no sales tax.


----------



## Desert Driver

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> Which camera do you use?


This is the one I'm using now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1496&cm_re=dashcam-_-0PD-0036-00001-_-Product


----------



## Guest

OCBob said:


> You are sooooo wrong. It is customary for a taxi to have a dashcam and no reason we cannot either. You are coming into MY CAR and I would put a note stating I have a dash cam for my and their protection. You don't like it? Cancel so I can collect my $5.


Don't understand ... with so much general complaining about the ride-share enterprise being a financial looser, why invest any more money in it unless you plan of going pro.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> Don't understand ... with so much general complaining about the ride-share enterprise being a financial looser, why invest any more money in it unless you plan of going pro.


Whether driving livery or not, dashcams are just a very wise accessory to have in your car. You know, like GPS - just a good idea to have onboard.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> View attachment 6241
> View attachment 6242


That's a good photo. I live not far from an intersection with a red light cam. That goddamn thing goes off every three to five minutes on Friday and Saturday nights. And every once in awhile a car will breeze through, get flashed, then the driver pulls over, gets out, and stares at the camera. Dude, who ya gonna argue with? Get your drunk ass back in the car and get home...NOW!


----------



## HR_tdi

I ordered the blackvue 650 2 channel and received it this evening. I'm going to install it tomorrow morning just for some added insurance in the case of what could happen. Also the added benefit of simply saying to Uber or an insurance company in the case of conflicting stories, 'well I have video and/or audio proof.' Which often occur when pax try to skip out on a fare or their usual shenanigans.


----------



## Guest

I knew a frosty old limo driver about 15 years ago. Rode with him several times. He had this ratty Lincoln stretch with red plush interior, came on around 6:00, and drove our small beach town only - from bar to bar.

What he did, was mounted a screen on the headliner for rear seat viewing. He'd tape all of the drunk passengers antics, pick out the best ones, then replay them for the next group's entertainment.

Great for hammered dudes the night before. Really embarrassing the next morning for any chick's who got filmed.


----------



## Desert Driver

HR_tdi said:


> I ordered the blackvue 650 2 channel and received it this evening. I'm going to install it tomorrow morning just for some added insurance in the case of what could happen. Also the added benefit of simply saying to Uber or an insurance company in the case of conflicting stories, 'well I have video and/or audio proof.' Which often occur when pax try to skip out on a fare or their usual shenanigans.


Excellent choice. That's a phenomenal camera system. You will not be disappointed. I'm glad you spent the extra money, and you will be, too. A person never regrets when he/she buys the best.

Will you do your buddy Desert Driver a favor and let us know how the cam system works out for you?


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> I knew a frosty old limo driver about 15 years ago. Rode with him several times. He had this ratty Lincoln stretch with red plush interior, came on around 6:00, and drove our small beach town only - from bar to bar.
> 
> What he did, was mounted a screen on the headliner for rear seat viewing. He'd tape all of the drunk passengers antics, pick out the best ones, then replay them for the next group's entertainment.
> 
> Great for hammered dudes the night before. Really embarrassing the next morning for any chick's who got filmed.


Know what's weird? I have gotten more Uber flashes since I installed the dashcam.


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> Know what's weird? I have gotten more Uber flashes since I installed the dashcam.


sounds great frat boy


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> sounds great frat boy


.
Oh, I'm no frat boy. I never went in for the Greek shit in college. I had more pressing issues to attend to, like getting into grad school with a scholarship


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> .
> Oh, I'm no frat boy. I never went in for the Greek shit in college. I had more pressing issues to attend to, like getting into grad school with a scholarship


it doesn't show


----------



## Guest

Masters degree guy turned Uber driver. Nice career path.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> it doesn't show


Yeah it does. I graduated with honors, both bachelors and masters. Frat boys don't do that. And I finished my bachelors at Oxford. Frat boys don't do that.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> Masters degree guy turned Uber driver. Nice career path.


Oh, didn't you read my piece last night about who drives for Uber?


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> Masters degree guy turned Uber driver. Nice career path.


Here, this should help you out. This is what I posted last night in the thread asking Who Are Uber Drivers?

I have a B.S. in Management and an MBA. I finished my undergrad at Oxford University, then earned my MBA in the PAC10.
I own a technology consulting firm and I am currently on a long-term contract as an IT Project Manager with a local not-for-profit organization.
I also own a real estate investment company and I manage my rental properties by myself.
I have a pretty stressful daytime job but I bring it on myself because I tend to take on challenging projects and clients. To unwind, I often go for long drives at night to sort out my thoughts, contemplate technical issues that I'm working on, and enjoy a change of scene. I learned about U/L last October and it sounded interesting to me, or as I said to my bride, "What, you mean to tell me that all I have to do is throw a stranger in my car while I'm out driving around anyway and I can earn some lunch money? Maybe I should look into this." So, I did and it turns out that driving Uber really kind of feeds my blue collar fantasy. It's mindless labor that is honorable, fun, and allows me to contribute in some tiny way to keeping drunks off the road. Alcohol killed my kid brother (and best friend) a couple years ago and that's why I keep a picture of him on my dash when I drive the drunks around at night. I love when people ask me who the picture is and why I have it displayed.​


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, didn't you read my piece last night about who drives for Uber?


No and not going to


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> Here's a great site for learning about dashcams.
> 
> http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/
> 
> If you're doing ANY livery driving, you really need to have a dual channel dashcam. They're not expensive, they're easy to install, and you don't need to be a rocket scientist to operate it. And when the day comes that something ugly happens (and it will) you'll be darn glad you dropped a couple bucks on a dashcam.
> 
> You're most sincerely welcome!


THIS is info I can probably use!


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> Here, this should help you out. This is what I posted last night in the thread asking Who Are Uber Drivers?
> 
> I have a B.S. in Management and an MBA. I finished my undergrad at Oxford University, then earned my MBA in the PAC10.
> I own a technology consulting firm and I am currently on a long-term contract as an IT Project Manager with a local not-for-profit organization.
> I also own a real estate investment company and I manage my rental properties by myself.
> I have a pretty stressful daytime job but I bring it on myself because I tend to take on challenging projects and clients. To unwind, I often go for long drives at night to sort out my thoughts, contemplate technical issues that I'm working on, and enjoy a change of scene. I learned about U/L last October and it sounded interesting to me, or as I said to my bride, "What, you mean to tell me that all I have to do is throw a stranger in my car while I'm out driving around anyway and I can earn some lunch money? Maybe I should look into this." So, I did and it turns out that driving Uber really kind of feeds my blue collar fantasy. It's mindless labor that is honorable, fun, and allows me to contribute in some tiny way to keeping drunks off the road. Alcohol killed my kid brother (and best friend) a couple years ago and that's why I keep a picture of him on my dash when I drive the drunks around at night. I love when people ask me who the picture is and why I have it displayed.​


Don't know what to say. Not interested in your life story.


----------



## UberOnSD

jason_womack said:


> Any idea on what states have strict eavesdropping laws?
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...avesdropping-law-met-1231-20141230-story.html
> 
> To me if you don't ask for someone's permission to record their conversation you could run into some trouble.
> 
> Before this law was passed, there was a case where a guy was looking at 15 years in jail for recording what a cop was telling him after being pulled over without asking permission.


Who cares what the law says? I would rather have video that exonerates me in the case of a phony allegation than what some punk with a law degree thinks.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> Don't know what to say. Not interested in your life story.


Well, you brought it up, not me. But now you know.
Anything else I can answer for you tonight?


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> THIS is info I can probably use!


It a great site. I can make some camera recommendations, if you'd like. They're a very good idea in any automobile, not just livery vehicles.


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> Well, you brought it up, not me. But now you know.
> Anything else I can answer for you tonight?


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> View attachment 6245


Excellent! Well played!


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> This may very well do the trick for you...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7500&cm_re=dashcam-_-9SIA0U009M7500-_-Product
> 
> This one, too...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8156&cm_re=dashcam-_-0M6-004W-00012-_-Product
> 
> Both come in under $100 and no sales tax.


These are great! Thanks! the one you use is the one that I've been considering buying when I have the funds. How do you like it?


----------



## LB305

mike888 said:


> Don't understand ... with so much general complaining about the ride-share enterprise being a financial looser, why invest any more money in it unless you plan of going pro.


For me it's because if I'm driving strange drunk people around late at night I need a backup. Not to mention it also comes in handy PERIOD if you get into an accident and need proof it wasn't your fault. My ex was recently in an accident and if he hadn't had one in his car he would've been found at fault because the other person had "witnesses" who claimed it was his fault.


----------



## UberOnSD

LB305 said:


> For me it's because if I'm driving strange drunk people around late at night I need a backup. Not to mention it also comes in handy PERIOD if you get into an accident and need proof it wasn't your fault. My ex was recently in an accident and if he hadn't had one in his car he would've been found at fault because the other person had "witnesses" who claimed it was his fault.


Video is great for debunking liars. The problem I have is that nothing happens to the liar!


----------



## LB305

UberOnSD said:


> Video is great for debunking liars. The problem I have is that nothing happens to the liar!


im not referring with uber i mean legally


----------



## UberTaxPro

Desert Driver said:


> Here, this should help you out. This is what I posted last night in the thread asking Who Are Uber Drivers?
> 
> I have a B.S. in Management and an MBA. I finished my undergrad at Oxford University, then earned my MBA in the PAC10.
> I own a technology consulting firm and I am currently on a long-term contract as an IT Project Manager with a local not-for-profit organization.
> I also own a real estate investment company and I manage my rental properties by myself.
> I have a pretty stressful daytime job but I bring it on myself because I tend to take on challenging projects and clients. To unwind, I often go for long drives at night to sort out my thoughts, contemplate technical issues that I'm working on, and enjoy a change of scene. I learned about U/L last October and it sounded interesting to me, or as I said to my bride, "What, you mean to tell me that all I have to do is throw a stranger in my car while I'm out driving around anyway and I can earn some lunch money? Maybe I should look into this." So, I did and it turns out that driving Uber really kind of feeds my blue collar fantasy. It's mindless labor that is honorable, fun, and allows me to contribute in some tiny way to keeping drunks off the road. Alcohol killed my kid brother (and best friend) a couple years ago and that's why I keep a picture of him on my dash when I drive the drunks around at night. I love when people ask me who the picture is and why I have it displayed.​


Wow, sounds like a busy, full and rewarding life. Sorry about your brother. Lost mine also because of alcohol. Be careful you don't alienate your bride by being so busy! How old are you and how long did it take to finish all that education? Is your education integral to your accomplishments or could you have done it in blue collar mode?


----------



## UberOnSD

LB305 said:


> im not referring with uber i mean legally


I am thinking with Uber. "Legally" means not protecting yourself so that a crook with a law degree and a lying plaintiff can make money at your expense. I definitely plan on wiring up my car.


----------



## AintWorthIt

So what's the best dual cam for under $200?


----------



## Desert Driver

UberTaxPro said:


> Wow, sounds like a busy, full and rewarding life. Sorry about your brother. Lost mine also because of alcohol. Be careful you don't alienate your bride by being so busy! How old are you and how long did it take to finish all that education? Is your education integral to your accomplishments or could you have done it in blue collar mode?


My bride is also a busy professional, so often my driving hours are during times when she has to attend a fundraising event, or a ceremony, or go schmooze donors. Yes, my education is integral to my professional achievements. If not for my MBA it would have been difficult for me to understand how to launch and run a business, manage projects, evaluate investment options, perform HR functions, etc. And although I never went to law school, I took as many law classes as I could when I was an undergrad. I had my masters by the time I was 27. My bride had her masters before she was 24. We met in grad school - she was one of my instructors as she was a teaching assistant. Yes, I married my teacher. But I waited until 45 minutes after final grades were submitted before I asked her out, so the A was totally legitimate.


----------



## Desert Driver

AintWorthIt said:


> So what's the best dual cam for under $200?


I don't know if this is the best dualie for under two notes, but at $150 I'm pretty happy with this one. If I decide I want/need more, I'll upgrade at some point and sell this one. What I like about this one is that the rear cam records what's going on in the car. Some dualies have the rear cam as a separate unit that is intended to point out the rear window. For me, it's more important to capture what's going on in my car, rather than recording the asshole who's about to rear-end me.


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> These are great! Thanks! the one you use is the one that I've been considering buying when I have the funds. How do you like it?


I like it pretty well. I love the fact that it so easily records what's going on inside my car. I live near a boarding school and I regularly ferry unaccompanied minors. Yes, Uber says this is a no-no, but the school and the parents encourage their kids to user Uber and Lyft. I really enjoy carrying high school kids because I have a couple high schoolers and it's fun when I get riders who know my kids. Until I got the dashcam I always had a nagging fear of some kid possibly trying to pull the false accusation game on me. With an inward-facing camera, I have no such fears any longer and I can enjoy the company of my paxs. Another reason I like driving these boarding school students is that most of them have been taught the etiquette of tipping and behaving in a respectful manner.


----------



## LB305

UberOnSD said:


> I am thinking with Uber. "Legally" means not protecting yourself so that a crook with a law degree and a lying plaintiff can make money at your expense. I definitely plan on wiring up my car.


Yes I meant that I would like it for legal purposes in case something happens (ie. car accident, theft, assualt, etc).


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> I like it pretty well. I love the fact that it so easily records what's going on inside my car. I live near a boarding school and I regularly ferry unaccompanied minors. Yes, Uber says this is a no-no, but the school and the parents encourage their kids to user Uber and Lyft. I really enjoy carrying high school kids because I have a couple high schoolers and it's fun when I get riders who know my kids. Until I got the dashcam I always had a nagging fear of some kid possibly trying to pull the false accusation game on me. With an inward-facing camera, I have no such fears any longer and I can enjoy the company of my paxs. Another reason I like driving these boarding school students is that most of them have been taught the etiquette of tipping and behaving in a respectful manner.


@Desert Driver that's good that's what I want it for... also the tipping is good so it seems you have a good thing going. Oddly enough I get more tips from the ones who obviously aren't rich and appreciate a ride during rain or snow. VS the rich brats who do nothing but want loud music or talk loudly. LOL


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> @Desert Driver that's good that's what I want it for... also the tipping is good so it seems you have a good thing going. Oddly enough I get more tips from the ones who obviously aren't rich and appreciate a ride during rain or snow. VS the rich brats who do nothing but want loud music or talk loudly. LOL


Sounds like you and I should get together for coffee, except we're on opposite ends of the continent. Meet me in St. Louis?


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> Sounds like you and I should get together for coffee, except we're on opposite ends of the continent. Meet me in St. Louis?


@Desert Driver HAHA sure I'll be there in about 15 hours. I love a good road trip! I'm not kidding I've jumped in my car 3x this year and gone down the coast just to clear my head of crap.

I honestly wish I could meet and hang out with some of the long time drivers in NJ but it seems no one is really interested. Not to mention pointers are always great. I'm not doing as good as I would like with Uber financially (I'm almost FT) but it's the only income I have right now


----------



## Desert Driver

And remember, folks, when you buy your dashcam you can deduct the entire cost of the item as a business expense. And don't forget to log every mile you drive for U/L, whether you have a pax in the car or not. If you drive 10 miles to get to your favorite hot spot waiting area, that's $5.80 that the IRS allows you to deduct off your taxable income.


----------



## LB305

I had a couple of guys the other night who first thing they did when they got in was demand, NOT ASK, that I play music. I obliged and put the radio on at low volume (I hate the radio the commercials drive me nuts but I won't let anyone handle my spotify or pandora). After he goes "can you put it up please?". There was nothing playing just commercials so THEN he starts talking loudly with his buddy because of the loud crap on the radio. I lowered it without him noticing. Afterwards they got off in a very upper middle class neighborhood, slammed my doors and no tip. These seem to be the bulk of my rides lately going down the street along with the kids who are either sneaking out or using their parents uber account to get rides because their parents won't do it. I've stopped those because I don't want those problems especially without a dash cam.


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> And remember, folks, when you buy your dashcam you can deduct the entire cost of the item as a business expense. And don't forget to log every mile you drive for U/L, whether you have a pax in the car or not. If you drive 10 miles to get to your favorite hot spot waiting area, that's $5.80 that the IRS allows you to deduct off your taxable income.


I've definitely put a lot of the receipts during uber in the "biz" file. Last night alone I had to buy a new phone mount because the one I was using broke after I dropped off a pax. Gotta love 24 hour walmart.


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> I had a couple of guys the other night who first thing they did when they got in was demand, NOT ASK, that I play music. I obliged and put the radio on at low volume (I hate the radio the commercials drive me nuts but I won't let anyone handle my spotify or pandora). After he goes "can you put it up please?". There was nothing playing just commercials so THEN he starts talking loudly with his buddy because of the loud crap on the radio. I lowered it without him noticing. Afterwards they got off in a very upper middle class neighborhood, slammed my doors and no tip. These seem to be the bulk of my rides lately going down the street along with the kids who are either sneaking out or using their parents uber account to get rides because their parents do it. I've stopped those because I don't want those problems especially without a dash cam.


Entitled little ******bags! I don't have problems that way because I'm a big dude (6'3") with a shaved head and a giant Sam Elliott moustache. I'm not mean or threatening in the least, but I have that look, so kids don't **** with me.


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> Entitled little ******bags! I don't have problems that way because I'm a big dude (6'3") with a shaved head and a giant Sam Elliott moustache. I'm not mean or threatening in the least, but I have that look, so kids don't **** with me.


@Desert Driver maybe I need to start working out again and grow my mustache. Too bad I don't work for lyft think they'd let me borrow theirs?


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> @Desert Driver maybe I need to start working out again and grow my mustache. Too bad I don't work for lyft think they'd let me borrow theirs?


The pink Lyft cuddlestache that I keep on the dash of my car has been in no less that a few hundred selfies with drunk women.


----------



## LB305

@Desert Driver do you really have to have that ridiculous thing on your car? A bit overkill if you ask me. I applied with them and they rejected me because I have an out of state license which I refuse to get rid of and they refuse to make an exception on LOL


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> @Desert Driver do you really have to have that ridiculous thing on your car? A bit overkill if you ask me. I applied with them and they rejected me because I have an out of state license which I refuse to get rid of and they refuse to make an exception on LOL


No, see Lyft no longer hands out those giant pink monstrosities that would go on the front of the car. They stopped because cars were being targeted by pissed off cabbies. Lyft now sends out a much smaller version of the cuddlestache that's about ten to twelve inches long and is very soft. It nestles perfectly in the little change tray in the dash on the passenger's side of my Fit. Drunk betties can't keep their hands off it. It's actually a lot of fun, but I should probably disinfect it once in awhile.


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver said:


> No, see Lyft no longer hands out those giant pink monstrosities that would go on the front of the car. They stopped because cars were being targeted by pissed off cabbies. Lyft now sends out a much smaller version of the cuddlestache that's about ten to twelve inches long and is very soft. It nestles perfectly in the little change tray in the dash on the passenger's side of my Fit. Drunk betties can't keep their hands off it. It's actually a lot of fun, but I should probably disinfect it once in awhile.


@Desert Driver HAHA! Love it!


----------



## Moofish

I didn't even get a cuddlestache when I got my package a couple weeks ago, they said that they were working on something new. I was looking forward to giving my dog a new toy...


----------



## [email protected]

Can I feed the live video into a tablet?


----------



## Desert Driver

Moofish said:


> I didn't even get a cuddlestache when I got my package a couple weeks ago, they said that they were working on something new. I was looking forward to giving my dog a new toy...


The new cuddlestache is a glow-in-the-dark affair.


----------



## Desert Driver

[email protected] said:


> Can I feed the live video into a tablet?


Yup. Just not a live stream.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Desert Driver said:


> Yup. Just not a live stream.


Pardon my technological ignorance, but what is the difference between "live" and "live stream" video? My BlackVue dashcam sends a live-in-real-time video to any device with wifi capability. Is that what we're talking about here?
(Edited to say wifi instead of Bluetooth as originally typed)


----------



## Desert Driver

Older Chauffeur said:


> Pardon my technological ignorance, but what is the difference between "live" and "live stream" video? My BlackVue dashcam sends a live-in-real-time video to any device with wifi capability. Is that what we're talking about here?
> (Edited to say wifi instead of Bluetooth as originally typed)


You understand perfectly. The BlackVue is a more expensive cam but it is high-quality and feature rich. Excellent choice.


----------



## [email protected]

Desert Driver said:


> Yup. Just not a live stream.


will it bluetooth in? or usb only? i want to stream the live feed into the car so pax can see themselves on a tablet.

Bluetooth or usb?

i was thinking about two of these http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/transcend-drivepro-200/ and maybe this one... http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/mini-0805/

yup. gonna see how much fun i can have with them.


----------



## Desert Driver

[email protected] said:


> will it bluetooth in? or usb only? i want to stream the live feed into the car so pax can see themselves on a tablet.
> 
> Bluetooth or usb?
> 
> i was thinking about two of these http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/transcend-drivepro-200/ and maybe this one... http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/mini-0805/
> 
> yup. gonna see how much fun i can have with them.


USB


----------



## Desert Driver

[email protected] said:


> will it bluetooth in? or usb only? i want to stream the live feed into the car so pax can see themselves on a tablet.
> 
> Bluetooth or usb?
> 
> i was thinking about two of these http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/transcend-drivepro-200/ and maybe this one... http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/mini-0805/
> 
> yup. gonna see how much fun i can have with them.


Keep in mind that neither of the cameras you noted are dual channel. I highly recommend dual-channel dashcams.


----------



## Uber-Doober

mike888 said:


> Would you mind defining ugly. I understand concern, but it would have to be pretty damn ugly to warrant video taping someone (just in case something might happen or simply because you feel like it.)
> 
> Please read post #2.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't even get in your car knowing that was going on. Who knows where the tapes may show up. UTube?
> 
> I don't think that you would want to be video taped for no defined reason - either in a car, walking down the street, or in your own back yard.
> 
> Even the cops have to demonstrate probable cause in order to invade your privacy.
> 
> Read post#2. You are playing with fire. Even if legal, the whole taping concept smacks of a paparazzi mentality.


^^^
The cams that we have in the cars at work don't constantly record. 
They only record 10 seconds before and 10 secs after an "event" like hitting a speed bump too fast, a collision, or can be activated by tapping the red button at the bottom of the unit.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> Would you mind defining ugly. I understand concern, but it would have to be pretty damn ugly to warrant video taping someone (just in case something might happen or simply because you feel like it.)
> 
> Please read post #2.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't even get in your car knowing that was going on. Who knows where the tapes may show up. UTube?
> 
> I don't think that you would want to be video taped for no defined reason - either in a car, walking down the street, or in your own back yard.
> 
> Even the cops have to demonstrate probable cause in order to invade your privacy.
> 
> Read post#2. You are playing with fire. Even if legal, the whole taping concept smacks of a paparazzi mentality.


Ya know, Mike, I've been thinking about this comment. For a chap like you who isn't concerned with being proactive about safety and personal security, I really don't recommend going with a dashcam. It'd be a nuisance for you.


----------



## Uber-Doober

mike888 said:


> Masters degree guy turned Uber driver. Nice career path.


^^^
Yeah, I wonder where I went wrong too!


----------



## HR_tdi

Desert Driver said:


> Excellent choice. That's a phenomenal camera system. You will not be disappointed. I'm glad you spent the extra money, and you will be, too. A person never regrets when he/she buys the best.
> 
> Will you do your buddy Desert Driver a favor and let us know how the cam system works out for you?


I ran the blackvue 650 2-channel last night...needless to say, it was fun to watch today.

I didn't have any bad situations occur, but I did encounter a 'check point strike force' without pax, and girls talking crap about a guy when he went into a gas station.

Overall the quality is great. Audio is really clear, even with music playing in the car. Video is great during daylight but lacks in the cab after sundown, but with city lights it clears up enough to see the pax.

Installation took about an hour, with 45 mins of that being accessing the right fuses is in a VW. Which those who know VW electrical is a myriad of you're never going to figure it out.

I'll post some video next week on YouTube with and without pax. Gonna make sure a pax is ok withit first, so that could take time.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, I wonder where I went wrong too!


I just like indulging my blue collar fantasy on weekends by getting behind the wheel. It's a wonderful respite from my weekday stress.


----------



## Guest

This thread is total BS. Video recordings can also prove that you were at fault if subpoenaed. Thread should be renamed *paranoid voyeur assistance*.


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> I just like indulging my blue collar fantasy on weekends by getting behind the wheel. It's a wonderful respite from my weekday stress.


And this site is not your personal toy.


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> And this site is not your personal toy.


I never said it was, did I?


----------



## Desert Driver

mike888 said:


> This thread is total BS. Video recordings can also prove that you were at fault if subpoenaed. Thread should be renamed *paranoid voyeur assistance*.


Mikey, you can keep coming up with angry, pointless reasons for not installing a dashcam in your car. In the final analysis, if you're not into safety and security like the forward thinkers are, DON'T INSTALL ONE!

Now, you can live with that, can't you?


----------



## Uberamstel

Footage of Dutch Transport Authority raiding Uber Amsterdam HQ using surplus iPhone5 and dashcam app.

It is a pro full-featured dashcam app for €3,99, allowing for stealth use / password protection so in case you are the one at fault it is not visible as being a dashcam

Wasn't happy with the suction mounts so I made one myself

Please note Rain + Fog


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

mike888 said:


> Would you mind defining ugly. I understand concern, but it would have to be pretty damn ugly to warrant video taping someone (just in case something might happen or simply because you feel like it.)
> 
> Please read post #2.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't even get in your car knowing that was going on. Who knows where the tapes may show up. UTube?
> 
> I don't think that you would want to be video taped for no defined reason - either in a car, walking down the street, or in your own back yard.
> 
> Even the cops have to demonstrate probable cause in order to invade your privacy.
> 
> Read post#2. You are playing with fire. Even if legal, the whole taping concept smacks of a paparazzi mentality.


You know the city buses have cameras on the inside and outside of every city bus.

Is there a reasonable expectation of privacy in a cab? I really don't know the answer. It's less public than a bus.

Florida is an all-party consent state. You can't record someone who has a reasonable expectation of privacy without their permission. By the way, that's just the law regarding recording. Broadcasting is another thing entirely.


----------



## Desert Driver

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You know the city buses have cameras on the inside and outside of every city bus.
> 
> Is there a reasonable expectation of privacy in a cab? I really don't know the answer. It's less public than a bus.
> 
> Florida is an all-party consent state. You can't record someone who has a reasonable expectation of privacy without their permission. By the way, that's just the law regarding recording. Broadcasting is another thing entirely.


mike888 isn't a big picture guy, so he's just not grasping the reality of why security cameras are deployed so liberally in current society. It's OK, though, because if he doesn't want to protect himself from unnecessary risk, no law requires him to do so. But let us hope he understands why he should carry automobile insurance.


----------



## TeleSki

LB305 said:


> As a single mom thats a lot for me right now


That's only 5 hours of Ubering


----------



## TeleSki

I've been thinking about getting one, primarily in case of an accident. If I'm at fault, I'm at fault. If not, I'd like to be able to prove I wasn't. Good for personal use, too. I'm not too concerned about recording pax. Haven't really had much close to anything happening that would be worth recording...good or bad.


----------



## Desert Driver

TeleSki said:


> I've been thinking about getting one, primarily in case of an accident. If I'm at fault, I'm at fault. If not, I'd like to be able to prove I wasn't. Good for personal use, too. I'm not too concerned about recording pax. Haven't really had much close to anything happening that would be worth recording...good or bad.


For me personally, I live near a boarding school and I drive a lot of underage paxs. They're great kids and most of them have been schooled in the etiquette of tipping. They're also incredibly well-mannered and polite. However, there is always the chance that some kid may try to get attention for him/herself by making a claim that the U/L driver did something inappropriate. Hell, it can happen with an adult, too. And as long as I have interior video, I can politely tell such a pax to respectfully go **** oneself.


----------



## TeleSki

Desert Driver said:


> For me personally, I live near a boarding school and I drive a lot of underage paxs. They're great kids and most of them have been schooled in the etiquette of tipping. They're also incredibly well-mannered and polite. However, there is always the chance that some kid may try to get attention for him/herself by making a claim that the U/L driver did something inappropriate. Hell, it can happen with an adult, too. And as long as I have interior video, I can politely tell such a pax to respectfully go **** oneself.


According to others, we aren't supposed to drive minors. I've given a couple rides to minors, and there is always that risk of false charges. However, I don't see it as being too likely, but you never know. I would be very careful of displaying any actions caught on cam to other pax, though, especially something compromising to the people you( not you personally, but in the generic sense) recorded.


----------



## Desert Driver

TeleSki said:


> According to others, we aren't supposed to drive minors. I've given a couple rides to minors, and there is always that risk of false charges. However, I don't see it as being too likely, but you never know. I would be very careful of displaying any actions caught on cam to other pax, though, especially something compromising to the people you( not you personally, but in the generic sense) recorded.


True. We're not supposed to transport unaccompanied minors. But that's a pointless rule because their money is as good as anyone else's and their bullshit allegations - should they arise - are as bullshit as anyone else's. Plus, there's a boarding school in my neighborhood that encourages its students to use U/L to get around. So, who am I to deny them transportation services? Besides, the kids there are always polite and gracious, and the majority of them have been well-schooled in the etiquette of tipping. If someone can give me a good reason not to transport unaccompanied minors, I may consider not transporting them.


----------



## TeleSki

Desert Driver said:


> True. We're not supposed to transport unaccompanied minors. But that's a pointless rule because their money is as good as anyone else's and their bullshit allegations - should they arise - are as bullshit as anyone else's. Plus, there's a boarding school in my neighborhood that encourages its students to use U/L to get around. So, who am I to deny them transportation services? Besides, the kids there are always polite and gracious, and the majority of them have been well-schooled in the etiquette of tipping. If someone can give me a good reason not to transport unaccompanied minors, I may consider not transporting them.


Yeh, I don't really have a problem with it, either. They have to have a credit card, which would have to be issued to their parents, so as far as I'm concerned, that is their parents okay to transport them.


----------



## Dan Uphoff

I got a camera, pretty happy with it. Got it for 25 shipped off amazon, works great for what i want it for. Been using it a week now and still happy with it.


----------



## Desert Driver

Dan Uphoff said:


> I got a camera, pretty happy with it. Got it for 25 shipped off amazon, works great for what i want it for. Been using it a week now and still happy with it.


Niiice! Thanks for sharing the pic.
Everyone should be as wise as you.
Dual channel?


----------



## Dan Uphoff

Its just a cheap pos, but it records sound , and if anyone tries and steals it it was only 25 bucks.


----------



## Desert Driver

Dan Uphoff said:


> Its just a cheap pos, but it records sound , and if anyone tries and steals it it was only 25 bucks.


We like cheap POSs...we drive for Uber!


----------



## ubercpt

fest yer eyes on found!!"who dose't like a new toy" I mean a tool the i can write off as business equipment.$40 bucks you can,t beat that with a flounder!!!!!!!!!!!! buydashcampro


----------



## Desert Driver

ubercpt said:


> fest yer eyes on found!!"who dose't like a new toy" I mean a tool the i can write off as business equipment.$40 bucks you can,t beat that with a flounder!!!!!!!!!!!! buydashcampro


Arghh.


----------



## Uberamstel

Wow glad I had my dashcam handy!


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver so I just bought a cam tonight. Nothing too fancy and one lens instead of 2. It has night vision and overall pretty decent video and photo quality (HD).


----------



## Desert Driver

LB305 said:


> Desert Driver so I just bought a cam tonight. Nothing too fancy and one lens instead of 2. It has night vision and overall pretty decent video and photo quality (HD).


Well done.
You are wise.
Congratulations.
Please let us know how you like it and if paxs have any comments.


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver for $40 I doubt I'm going to be disappointed. I tried it tonight as soon as I brought it out of the store and very happy with the video quality. Now I'm just debating whether I want it facing in or out. Maybe I should do out unless something happens inside?


----------



## LB305

Desert Driver Of course who can remember during a problem?


----------



## LB305

So I ended up finding this one online for $50 and ordered it. Not bad I'll use the one I bought last night until I get this one in the mail.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...8156&cm_re=dashcam-_-0M6-004W-00012-_-Product


----------



## ctuber

To anyone looking at the blackvue 650, despite claims of nightvision, it does not. I ran with it yesterday for first time and interior cabin video at night is completely useless, can not see any pax faces whatsoever, video would be useless in trying to identify anyone who may do damage to vehicle or assault driver.


----------



## CowboyMC

I was thinking of buying the BlackVue New 2 Channel DR650GW-2CH. I noticed it records sound. To not run foul of any laws, I only want to do video recording. Can it be turned off?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

I have the 500 series, and sound can be turned off. I assume the 650 would have that feature.


----------



## Desert Driver

CowboyMC said:


> I was thinking of buying the BlackVue New 2 Channel DR650GW-2CH. I noticed it records sound. To not run foul of any laws, I only want to do video recording. Can it be turned off?


Yes. It can be temporarily turned off, or set to be off all the time


----------



## HR_tdi

ctuber said:


> To anyone looking at the blackvue 650, despite claims of nightvision, it does not. I ran with it yesterday for first time and interior cabin video at night is completely useless, can not see any pax faces whatsoever, video would be useless in trying to identify anyone who may do damage to vehicle or assault driver.


This is true. However, with audio on and time stamps in the video and waybill for a ride it can easily be assessed who the perp is if the situation arises, especially if name/voice confirmation is made at the beginning of the trip.

It's still better than having nothing at all.


----------



## Desert Driver

HR_tdi said:


> This is true. However, with audio on and time stamps in the video and waybill for a ride it can easily be assessed who the perp is if the situation arises, especially if name/voice confirmation is made at the beginning of the trip.
> 
> It's still better than having nothing at all.


We need to be careful about audio recording, though. Some states - like where I live - require that only one party be made aware of audio recording. Other states require all parties be made aware. Video recording requires no such consent in areas where there is no expectation of privacy, like in a cab.


----------



## ctuber

Desert Driver said:


> We need to be careful about audio recording, though. Some states - like where I live - require that only one party be made aware of audio recording. Other states require all parties be made aware. Video recording requires no such consent in areas where there is no expectation of privacy, like in a cab.


Exactly, and my state is a 2 party consent state so recording audio is a no no and if done the entire recording audio and video would be inadmissible in any court case.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Can anyone recommend a dual lens dashcam? I want one hook-up, let's say mounted below my rearview mirror, that records both the inside and outside at the same time. Looking for simplicity and quality vs price. Something that powers on automatically when the car is powered on and starts recording immediately without any manual entries, and something that can hold at least a full day's worth of recording. 

Thanks in advance for any help as I'm sure I can read this thread and find some suggestions.


----------



## UberOnSD

mike888 said:


> This thread is total BS. Video recordings can also prove that you were at fault if subpoenaed. Thread should be renamed *paranoid voyeur assistance*.


Easy to say until a false accusation comes along. Remember that ghetto black liar who said the LAPD cop harassed her because she was with a white guy? He would have been finished were it not for video. Too bad SHE didnt go to jail herself. THIS is why drivers want cams.


----------



## UberOnSD

ctuber said:


> Exactly, and my state is a 2 party consent state so recording audio is a no no and if done the entire recording audio and video would be inadmissible in any court case.


This is just a way for crooked lawyers to try to keep the bags of money open. It would be useful to exonerate a driver accused of misconduct, especially in a civil case.

Maybe the courts would not use it, but they would not have to. You give it to detectives and once they see the allegation is BS, the case ends then and there.


----------



## UberOnSD

Desert Driver said:


> For me personally, I live near a boarding school and I drive a lot of underage paxs. They're great kids and most of them have been schooled in the etiquette of tipping. They're also incredibly well-mannered and polite. However, there is always the chance that some kid may try to get attention for him/herself by making a claim that the U/L driver did something inappropriate. Hell, it can happen with an adult, too. And as long as I have interior video, I can politely tell such a pax to respectfully go **** oneself.


You and I are in complete agreement on this one.


----------



## UberOnSD

mike888 said:


> This thread is total BS. Video recordings can also prove that you were at fault if subpoenaed. Thread should be renamed *paranoid voyeur assistance*.


Video cams are like fire extinguishers in a house. You hope you never need it but it is there if u do!


----------



## UberOnSD

CowboyMC said:


> I was thinking of buying the BlackVue New 2 Channel DR650GW-2CH. I noticed it records sound. To not run foul of any laws, I only want to do video recording. Can it be turned off?


Screw the law. Look for that taxi video where the driver would not let one of his female passengers smoke in his car so when they got out, one of them goes to some people standing on the sidewalk and tells them the driver grabbed her. If is wasnt for that video/audio recording, he would have been thrown in jail.


----------



## Desert Driver

UberOnSD said:


> You and I are in complete agreement on this one.


Cool! I'm glad.


----------



## Desert Driver

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Can anyone recommend a dual lens dashcam? I want one hook-up, let's say mounted below my rearview mirror, that records both the inside and outside at the same time. Looking for simplicity and quality vs price. Something that powers on automatically when the car is powered on and starts recording immediately without any manual entries, and something that can hold at least a full day's worth of recording.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help as I'm sure I can read this thread and find some suggestions.


I think this is the cam you're looking for.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DC3KRZA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Here's why I'm glad I have a dash cam. I took a still shot rather than attach the whole video of one minute running time. (I don't know how to edit it.) Anyway, the driver of the Ford Escape came around the corner pretty fast, cutting the corner short. Note where he is in relation to the limit line in my lane. I was close to the curb as I stopped because I was going to turn right. Had I been going left, I'm pretty sure we would have collided. As it was, he swerved to his right to avoid me.


----------



## Desert Driver

Older Chauffeur said:


> Here's why I'm glad I have a dash cam. I took a still shot rather than attach the whole video of one minute running time. (I don't know how to edit it.) Anyway, the driver of the Ford Escape came around the corner pretty fast, cutting the corner short. Note where he is in relation to the limit line in my lane. I was close to the curb as I stopped because I was going to turn right. Had I been going left, I'm pretty sure we would have collided. As it was, he swerved to his right to avoid me.
> 
> View attachment 6460


Gotta love a dashcam. It's a good idea no matter how you slice it. Good on ya, Older Chauffeur.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Thank you!



Desert Driver said:


> I think this is the cam you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DC3KRZA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## LB305

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Can anyone recommend a dual lens dashcam? I want one hook-up, let's say mounted below my rearview mirror, that records both the inside and outside at the same time. Looking for simplicity and quality vs price. Something that powers on automatically when the car is powered on and starts recording immediately without any manual entries, and something that can hold at least a full day's worth of recording.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help as I'm sure I can read this thread and find some suggestions.


UberDriver007 I just purchased one for a great price (posted the link). You won;t find anything that will automatically hold a day's recording you'll have to buy a memory card to insert in the camera for storage. I got a 32gb and that holds about 10 hours worth of video. It also have it programed to turn off and on recording with motion and it turns off and on with the car.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Is there a dual channel iPhone recording app?


----------



## LB305

I've been using my dashcam now for about 2 weeks. LOVE IT! Caught a few crazy things on it that I've saved just for s**ts and giggles. Including one ******bag who decided he wanted to make a U-turn while in front of me and almost made me ram into him. I'm trying to post idk if it will though might be a bit large.

UPDATE: Wasn't able to upload on here but it's on my Youtube page. Here's the link


----------



## LB305

Here's another one from the other night of a cabby barely slowing down as a cop is making his way into an intersection. Luckily he slowed down and stopped otherwise idiot cabby would've run right into him.


----------



## Beur

Desert Driver said:


> We need to be careful about audio recording, though. Some states - like where I live - require that only one party be made aware of audio recording. Other states require all parties be made aware. Video recording requires no such consent in areas where there is no expectation of privacy, like in a cab.


If some gets into your car they have no expectation of privacy according to an attorney friend here in CA. We're a two party state, but the two party requirement goes out the window in public situations.


----------



## gprimr1

I bought a dash cam after a guy rear ended me and claimed I merged into him. Mine only records the front but I might invest in one that records both.


----------



## LB305

gprimr1 said:


> I bought a dash cam after a guy rear ended me and claimed I merged into him. Mine only records the front but I might invest in one that records both.


gprimr1 holy crap did you capture this? That's insane. Some ppl are just nasty I tell ya.


----------



## LA Cabbie

The official security camera for the taxicab industry is Janus Cam, fyi.

http://www.januscam.com


----------



## Desert Driver

Beur said:


> If some gets into your car they have no expectation of privacy according to an attorney friend here in CA. We're a two party state, but the two party requirement goes out the window in public situations.





LA Cabbie said:


> The official security camera for the taxicab industry is Janus Cam, fyi.
> 
> http://www.januscam.com


Janus makes a fine unit, but they're overpriced. If a person is driving full-time or more, then Janus may be a good investment. But for PT U/L drivers, there are more affordable solutions.


----------



## gprimr1

LB305 said:


> gprimr1 holy crap did you capture this? That's insane. Some ppl are just nasty I tell ya.


Yep. Not to make excuses, but they had been sitting in the drive through for about 40 minutes. The place was unbelieveably slow, people were turning their cars off.


----------



## LB305

gprimr1 That's insane... easy to see why the chick was upset. But I wouldn't throw anything at anyone I would just demand a refund and leave.


----------



## gprimr1

Yeah. 

That's why I hate captive drive ins (ones where there is no way out except forward or backwards. 

I love dash cameras. I recommend them to every driver.


----------



## Desert Driver

gprimr1 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> That's why I hate captive drive ins (ones where there is no way out except forward or backwards.
> 
> I love dash cameras. I recommend them to every driver.


I agree. With as inexpensive as they are and as easy to operate as they are, why don't more people have them? I have a teenage son who drives my car quite a bit. He and his chums know all about the dashcam. And it gives me peace of mind sampling the interior cam and seeing that he and his pals are behaving themselves in the car and that he's being responsible behind the wheel.


----------



## JeffP64FL

mike888 said:


> This thread is total BS. Video recordings can also prove that you were at fault if subpoenaed. Thread should be renamed *paranoid voyeur assistance*.


do like Hillary and ... ERASE THAT SHIT


----------



## JeffP64FL

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Can anyone recommend a dual lens dashcam? I want one hook-up, let's say mounted below my rearview mirror, that records both the inside and outside at the same time. Looking for simplicity and quality vs price. Something that powers on automatically when the car is powered on and starts recording immediately without any manual entries, and something that can hold at least a full day's worth of recording.
> Thanks in advance for any help as I'm sure I can read this thread and find some suggestions.


Go to Amazon and search for 
*MotorCord HD 720p Dual Wide Angle View Lens Dash Cam DVR Accident Video Recorder w/GPS & G-Sensor*
I've looked at a lot of reviews: good in low light, okay audio... no screen so more covert. Mine arrives tomorrow.


----------



## JeffP64FL

Desert Driver said:


> I think this is the cam you're looking for.


I saw some reviews on that one and the low light appears to suck. I'm pretty sure sound was too low to make out too. Just look on Youtube for 4sight review.


----------



## gprimr1

mike888 said:


> This thread is total BS. Video recordings can also prove that you were at fault if subpoenaed. Thread should be renamed *paranoid voyeur assistance*.


You are right that video recordings damn the guilty and absolve the innocent. You just have to ask yourself if it's worth the risk. For me, I lost 500 dollars due to lack of a camera. A drunk driver hit me, it was 1am on a Friday and the cop was too lazy to give him a field test, so he just told his insurance I merged into him, when he merged into me. 1am on the NJT, no witnesses, and the police officer couldn't even write the VIN number correct on the report, so I never got my money. If I'd had a camera, I could have shown my car stayed in the lanes.

So I disagree with you that it is paranoid voyeur assistance.


----------



## gprimr1

LB305 said:


> Here's another one from the other night of a cabby barely slowing down as a cop is making his way into an intersection. Luckily he slowed down and stopped otherwise idiot cabby would've run right into him.


I am a volunteer ambulance driver; we actually are required to stop even with lights on, we just don't have to wait for the light to turn.


----------



## JeffP64FL

JeffP64FL said:


> Go to Amazon and search for
> *MotorCord HD 720p Dual Wide Angle View Lens Dash Cam DVR Accident Video Recorder w/GPS & G-Sensor*
> I've looked at a lot of reviews: good in low light, okay audio... no screen so more covert. Mine arrives tomorrow.


Okay, I've tried it out and I love it. Ask me anything about it. Vid quality is good, low light is good, audio is good. Because there's no monitor, I used velcro to temp mount the device and then connected it to a tv with video in. Didn't realize the velcro lowered it almost 1/4" so I couldn't see the head of the rear pax on initial mount. Thankfully they enclosed two pieces of two sided tape so I could lower it further. I did 15 rides today and nobody mentioned it. I mounted the IR illuminator on top of my mirror rather than affixing it to the lower part of the device because it was less conspicuous and blocked less space on my windshield. Although the brand name on Amazon was MotorCord, the manual brand is Avic. I can't post hyper links so the support website is avic-dot-co-dot-kr.


----------



## SECOTIME

People that freak out over cams in taxis or ubers are really going to freak out when the driverless cars come out and there are like 150 cameras in all directions on that thng


----------



## OleTomCat

Go to Amazon and search for 
*MotorCord HD 720p Dual Wide Angle View Lens Dash Cam DVR Accident Video Recorder w/GPS & G-Sensor*
I've looked at a lot of reviews: good in low light, okay audio... no screen so more covert. Mine arrives tomorrow.

This camera isn't available on Amazon any longer, any other recommendations?


----------



## RynoHawk

Vantrue N2 Pro (be sure to get the "pro"). I have and am happy with it.
Falcon F360
Transcend drive pro 520

These are all dual camera dash cams (record road ahead and car interior).


----------

